# [SOLVED] 0xc0000005 App Crash



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are my computer specs:
TF2 Spec - Pastebin.com

Problem:
HL2.exe (Team Fortress 2) crashes to desktop at main menu. About one in 4 attempts allows me to get onto the main menu and play the game. Sometime it still freaks out and crashes HL2.exe during a match. 

Event Viewer shows this error when it crashes from the Main Menu:

```
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Application Error
Date:          12/11/2012 2:11:50 AM
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Abyssul-PC
Description:
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50aaaa87
Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50c22bf5
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0069dd24
Faulting process id: 0x888
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdd76ec1141fcf
Faulting application path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\hl2.exe
Faulting module path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\tf\bin\client.dll
Report Id: 08152b91-4362-11e2-8bcf-bcaec5cc6099
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-12-11T07:11:50.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3046</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Abyssul-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>hl2.exe</Data>
    <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>50aaaa87</Data>
    <Data>client.dll</Data>
    <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>50c22bf5</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>0069dd24</Data>
    <Data>888</Data>
    <Data>01cdd76ec1141fcf</Data>
    <Data>c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\hl2.exe</Data>
    <Data>c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\tf\bin\client.dll</Data>
    <Data>08152b91-4362-11e2-8bcf-bcaec5cc6099</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Event Viewer gives this error if it crashes during a match:

```
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Application Error
Date:          12/10/2012 11:58:04 PM
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Abyssul-PC
Description:
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x50aaaa87
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0xdfc
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdd75bef3a17ac
Faulting application path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\hl2.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 5821eb22-434f-11e2-a396-bcaec5cc6099
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-12-11T04:58:04.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>3005</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Abyssul-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>hl2.exe</Data>
    <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>50aaaa87</Data>
    <Data>unknown</Data>
    <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>00000000</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>00000000</Data>
    <Data>dfc</Data>
    <Data>01cdd75bef3a17ac</Data>
    <Data>c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\hl2.exe</Data>
    <Data>unknown</Data>
    <Data>5821eb22-434f-11e2-a396-bcaec5cc6099</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
As of today Valve switched to a different error logging method so that HL2.exe simply force quits and creates a .mdmp file instead of an entry in Event Viewer. This is what WinBDG says about it:

I tend to be often successful at opening TF2 if I try immediately after a crash.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.16384 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\abyssas\team fortress 2\hl2_20121220_202823_1_accessviolation.mdmp]
User Mini Dump File: Only registers, stack and portions of memory are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path.           *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path.                   *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Debug session time: Thu Dec 20 20:28:23.000 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: not available
Process Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.000
................................................................
................................................................
...........
This dump file has an exception of interest stored in it.
The stored exception information can be accessed via .ecxr.
(17d8.17e8): Access violation - code c0000005 (first/second chance not available)
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for ntdll.dll - 
eax=00000000 ebx=00000760 ecx=00035a58 edx=0ce75a63 esi=0029d2b2 edi=6f2eb2c0
eip=77bf0c22 esp=0029c798 ebp=0029c7a8 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0023  ss=002b  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
ntdll!ZwGetContextThread+0x12:
77bf0c22 83c404          add     esp,4
```
Here is an even more in-depth view of the minidump:

GDump processor

Attempted fixes:
-Remove custom HUD/scripts
-Verify cache via Steam
-Delete local content
-Delete /team fortress 2 folder (and reinstall)
-Restart computer and exit out of running programs
-Run in directx 8, windowed, and noborder
-Check security properties for client.dll file
-Run hl2.exe as admin
-Run Memtest86+ on RAM (for 1 pass) (0xc0000005 refers to a memory access problem)
-Try and run TF2 on each stick of RAM in different slots of motherboard
-Downgrade graphics driver to CCC 12.10

Normally I am pretty capable of fixing computer problems, but this one has me stumped. Short of reinstalling Windows 7, I can't think of anything else (other than running MemTest86+ overnight). I have no problems with any other game.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Have you tried uninstalling Team Fortress 2 and then downloading a fresh copy through Steam through their install process?



-----


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*



writhziden said:


> Have you tried uninstalling Team Fortress 2 and then downloading a fresh copy through Steam through their install process?
> 
> 
> 
> -----


Yes I have. It was listed under one of my attempted solutions, but I had many listed and it wasn't quite clear.



> -Delete local content
> -Delete /team fortress 2 folder (and reinstall)


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Ah, I wanted to make sure it was freshly downloaded, which is why I asked the way I did. I know Steam also gives the option to backup games and then install them again from the backup. 

The only other suggestions I can make are a clean boot and perform typical Windows optimization settings to see if either help.How to perform a clean boot to troubleshoot a problem in Windows Vista, Windows 7, or Windows 8

Optimize Windows 7 for better performance​

Also, you mention downgrading to 12.10 of CCC. 


What AMD display card are you running?  Missed your specs link: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series - should be fine with latest drivers


Have you tried installing just the drivers for it and not CCC?You may also want to install your AMD drivers without the Catalyst Control Center/Vision Engine Control Center software. Download the version of AMD drivers that you want to install, and then do the following steps. 
Start the installation program to install your drivers and AMD software. When you get to the option to Express/Custom install, cancel the installation. Your drivers should now exist in C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc where the x's replace your version number of the driver software.

Uninstall all AMD software related to your graphics card by uninstalling AMD Catalyst Install Manager in Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Uninstall a program

If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK


Restart your computer.

Re-install your drivers from the C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc folder. See You cannot install a device driver by using its installation program in Windows Vista and scroll down to


> *To locate the .inf file and manually install the driver*


 for steps to manually install the driver.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*



writhziden said:


> Sic...


I was originally on 12.11 beta drivers, but downgraded to see if that was the problem. None of my other games exhibit any problems, but I'll give your suggestion a try.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Just tried the Clean Boot and it didn't work. I removed CCC and it's drivers, restarted, installed the drivers manually via Device Manager like you said, restarted, and still the same .mdmp file.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Has this always been a problem with this game? Use System Restore to Restore to an Earlier System State (Windows 7 / Vista)​

If the above is not an option or fails to work:
Backup your other Steam games. Using the Steam Backup Feature​

Uninstall Steam.Uninstall or change a program​

Re-install Steam using a freshly downloaded copy.Steam, The Ultimate Online Game Platform​

Download and install only Team Fortress 2 to see if it was a corrupted Steam install causing problems.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

No this problem didn't always exist (pre format). I'll try to uninstall Steam / TF2 together. This is a fresh install of Win7 (as in a month ago) since I got my Kingston Hyper 3k SSD (which has the latest firmware).


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

This may be SSD related, but it is difficult to say at this time. It is possible corruption is occurring on the SSD and causing the game to crash. 

Let us know how things go with the re-install of Steam and TF2.

I can also provide some SSD troubleshooting steps if you request them. :-}



-----


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Still the same problem/mdmp file. I uninstalled Steam and TF2, and then reinstalled both with default everything.

If this is a problem with the SSD, I could install Steam / TF2 on my hard drive, but this doesn't feel like a SSD problem. I think maybe something is wrong in my Windows install or update.

I ran MemTest86+ last night and got 4-5 passes with no errors. I'm currently going to try to reinstall Steam/TF2 onto my HDD.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Same thing on a HDD.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Screw it. I've formatted Windows, and I'm starting off fresh. I tested Team Fortress 2 after I installed Steam and my video drivers and it works. So right now I'm slowly adding my programs, drivers and updates. I did some of it in a big swoop and when I rebooted, I got the same error/crash. I have since System Restored back and slowly making my way through each driver (+ restart) and Windows update while starting Team Fortress 2 inbetween to find the culprit. I'll submit my results here.


----------



## NexForce (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Found the culprit. I've been using the Ralink supplied driver 5.0.5.0 from Ralink's website. I noticed that when I upgraded from the Windows Update provided driver to that one, the game started crashing with the access violation mdmp. Uninstall driver.... TF2 works....

I have a Rosewill RNX-N300X so I tried the driver version there (which is just a older Ralink version 3.2.13) and it works. It's a higher version than the one supplied by Microsoft too.

Case closed.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: 0xc0000005 App Crash*

Great news! Nice work tracking it down!! 

Sometimes drivers for specific hardware work better than the general drivers supplied for the device. It may be that Rosewill uses a modified version to allow different power management for the device. 


Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*.


----------

